# Lightroom 4.4, RWL files from a Leica V-Lux 4



## Frances144 (May 19, 2013)

This camera is new to me and so is the Leica system (I've always been a Canon girl).

I like to work in RAW so I switched to the Creative Control Mode and set it to RAW only.

I had great fun taking photos and using and trying out the different techniques offered.

I then uploaded them to LR4.4 and watched them all appear, only for the effects to disappear.

How do I get them back?

Please help.

I am used to LR2 so all this is rather new to me.


----------



## Frances144 (May 19, 2013)

I've suddenly had a thought, maybe it is like when you shoot B&W in RAW and you get the colour version to take out the colour from, that is the same with the Creative Control pictures, ie Lightroom takes out the tweaks the camera made to create the effect.

So how can you get LR to not do that, ie to keep the Creative Control settings in with out setting them back to the "original" Raw RWL?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 20, 2013)

Frances,

You can't. Lightroom doesn't know what tweaks you set in the camera, and even if it knew, it doesn't have the proprietary Leica algorithms to reproduce them.

If you want those camera tweaks to show up, you'll have to produce JPEGs or TIFFs from the camera.

Hal


----------



## Frances144 (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt reply.  Appreciated.


----------

